# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] Johnny Mnemonic est-il coupable ?

## Grand_Maître_B

Dans les univers fictionnels, notre cerveau est souvent mis en valeur. Non seulement Hannibal (le cannibale, pas le général carthaginois) ne me contredira pas, mais je connais même quelques zombies tous prêts à me donner raison; trop près même, reculez les mecs, ou je vous envoie Zoulou. Et dans ce gentil navet de SF, "Johnny Mnemonic", le cerveau sert d'espace de stockage de données. Quand on y réfléchit, ce n'est pas si bête. Par exemple, lorsque je regarde un film ou que j'écoute une musique, je stocke dans mon cerveau l'oeuvre en question. Lorsque j'ai payé le ticket d'entrée au cinéma ou acheté l'album, pas de problème, ce stockage est légal. Mais qu'en est-il dans le cas où j'ai regardé ou écouté l'oeuvre de l'esprit sans droit ? Est ce que ce stockage dans mon cerveau est illégal ? En résumé, peut-on considérer comme contrefacteur le spectateur passif d'une oeuvre diffusée sans autorisation de son auteur ?
 Pour répondre à cette angoissante question métaphysique, qui évoque la problématique du streaming, rappelons les textes principaux en matière de contrefaçon:
 L'article L.335-2 du Code de la propriété intellectuelle, qui nous rappelle que : 

_ "Toute édition d'écrits, de composition musicale, de dessin, de peinture ou de toute autre production, imprimée ou gravée en entier ou en partie, au mépris des lois et règlements relatifs à la propriété des auteurs, est une contrefaçon et toute contrefaçon est un délit."_
 Et l'article L. 335-3 qui rajoute:_ "Est également un délit de contrefaçon toute reproduction, représentation ou diffusion, par quelque moyen que ce soit, d'une oeuvre de l'esprit en violation des droits de l'auteur, tels qu'ils sont définis et réglementés par la loi."._
 Enfin, l'article L.335-4 en remet une couche: _"Est punie de trois ans d'emprisonnement et de 300 000 euros d'amende toute fixation, reproduction, communication ou mise à disposition du public, à titre onéreux ou gratuit, ou toute télédiffusion d'une prestation, d'un phonogramme, d'un vidéogramme ou d'un programme, réalisée sans l'autorisation, lorsqu'elle est exigée, de l'artiste-interprète, du producteur de phonogrammes ou de vidéogrammes ou de l'entreprise de communication audiovisuelle."_
 L'interdiction majeure est donc celle qui consiste à reproduire une oeuvre de l'esprit. Plus personne n'a aucun doute à ce sujet aujourd'hui. Copier, c'est contrefaire.
 Toutefois, il est également interdit de diffuser ou représenter une oeuvre de l'esprit, mais qu'entend-on par ces termes ?
 L'article L.122-2 nous répond : _"La représentation consiste dans la communication de l'oeuvre au public par un procédé quelconque, et notamment :_
_ 1° Par récitation publique, exécution lyrique, représentation dramatique, présentation publique, projection publique et transmission dans un lieu public de l'oeuvre télédiffusée ;_
_ 2° Par télédiffusion._
_ La télédiffusion s'entend de la diffusion par tout procédé de télécommunication de sons, d'images, de documents, de données et de messages de toute nature._
_ Est assimilée à une représentation l'émission d'une oeuvre vers un satellite."_
 Donc, diffusion, communication, transmission et représentation sont des termes similaires, si ce n'est que la représentation est le terme le plus large qui englobe tous les moyens de communiquer l'oeuvre au public. Diffuser une oeuvre de l'esprit sans droit est donc une contrefaçon.
 Pour résumer jusqu'à maintenant, il est donc interdit de copier et de diffuser (sans autorisation de l'auteur).
 Si télécharger une oeuvre sur un réseau P2P est donc clairement illégal, quid du streaming ?
 Le streaming d'oeuvres de l'esprit sans autorisation est illégal du côté du streamer, qui est celui qui, par ce biais, communique l'oeuvre au public. C'est un acte de contrefaçon.
 Cette évidence, qui ressort de la simple lecture du texte, a été confirmée par le Tribunal de Grande Instance de PARIS qui a jugé, le 19 octobre 2007, à l'occasion de films diffusés en streaming par Google Video "_qu'aux termes de l'article L. 122-4 du Code de la Propriété Intellectuelle, "toute représentation ou reproduction intégrale ou partielle faite sans le consentement de l'auteur ou de ses ayants droits ou ayants cause est illicite. Il en va de même pour la traduction, l'adaptation ou la transformation, l'arrangement ou la reproduction par un art ou un procédé quelconque";

Que conformément aux dispositions de l'article L.215-1, alinéa 2, du même Code, "l'autorisation du producteur de vidéogrammes est requise avant toute reproduction, mise à la disposition du public par la vente, l'échange ou le louage, ou communication au public de son vidéogramme";

Attendu qu'il n'est pas contesté en l'espèce que la société ZADIG PRODUCTIONS est titulaire des droits patrimoniaux d'auteur sur l'oeuvre de Messieurs VIALLET et VERBOUD ainsi que des droits voisins du producteur de vidéogramme ;

Que l'atteinte à ses droits est constituée dès lors que les diffusions successives sur le service GOOGLE VIDEO les 17 avril 2006, 1er décembre 2006 et 23 et 25 mai 2007 sont intervenues sans son autorisation._
 Bon, mais qu'en est-il du spectateur ? Ce dernier commet-il également une contrefaçon, rien qu'en regardant ou en écoutant l'oeuvre streamée ?
 A ma connaissance, aucun tribunal n'a jamais eu à se prononcer sur la question: Je pense cependant que le spectateur d'une oeuvre de l'esprit diffusée illégalement en streaming commet un acte de contrefaçon, mais non pas parce qu'il regarde ou écoute l'oeuvre, mais parce que le streaming repose sur la copie de l'oeuvre visionnée. Il y a donc reproduction de l'oeuvre au sens de la loi.
 On pourrait soulever que cette copie de l'oeuvre est temporaire, qu'elle s'efface au fur et à mesure de la lecture, principe même du streaming. Certes, certes, mais la loi ne considère pas ce point. La contrefaçon implique une reproduction de l'oeuvre, peu importe que vous la conserviez ou pas. C'est le fait de la copier qui est illégal, pas de la garder.
 Mais, et si le spectateur interrompt la lecture au milieu du film ? Ou n'écoute que les 10 premières secondes de la chanson ? Devinez quoi ? Je pense que c'est illégal quand même. La copie, même partielle, d'une oeuvre de l'esprit est une contrefaçon, d'ailleurs, l'article L. 335-2 du Code de la propriété intellectuelle l'indique expressément.
 Mais alors ? Regarder ou écouter une oeuvre diffusée illégalement, s'il n'y avait pas de copie de cette dernière, serait-il légal ? Pour bien répondre à la question, imaginons une technologie qui diffuse l'oeuvre par des ondes qu'un récepteur reçoit et lit sans rien copier, oui, comme la radio ou la télévision d'antan, à cette époque lointaine où les dinosaures marchaient sur la terre et où les disques durs et les mémoires caches ne se trouvaient pas dans tous les appareils.
 Eh bien, oui, là ça ne serait pas pareil. Enfin, côté diffuseur, si, c'est pareil, il commet un acte de contrefaçon puisqu'il viole le droit de représentation de l'auteur en diffusant sans droit l'oeuvre au public. Mais côté public, ce n'est plus pareil. Car, à ce jour, seul le spectateur qui copie l'oeuvre commet un acte de contrefaçon. Le seul fait de regarder ou d'écouter passivement une oeuvre de l'esprit diffusée en fraude des droits de l'auteur, sans avoir participé à cette diffusion, ne m'apparaît pas illégal ! C'est ce qui vous permet d'éviter les fourches caudines de la justice si vous assistez par exemple à un mariage et que les organisateurs diffusent des chansons sans verser de droit à la SACEM. Ce sont les organisateurs qui commettent un acte de contrefaçon, pas ceux qui écoutent la musique passivement sans même d'ailleurs savoir qu'elle est diffusée illégalement.
 Dire l'inverse reviendrait à ce que le stockage de l'oeuvre dans votre cerveau, sans autorisation de l'auteur, soit illégal. Pour l'instant, nous n'en sommes pas encore là.





Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## InkizitoR

Warf! Dans le genre branlette de geek vous commencez bien la semaine!
Bon article mais je propose également ceci: le spam du cerveau. on se fait uploader des pubs de merde dans le cerveau en permanence et sans notre consentement en regardant la télé ou en marchant dans les couloirs du métro, à quant un bloqueur de pop-up dans le cerveau efficace?

----------


## deeeg

Bel article  ::):  




à part que Jhonny Mnemonic est un film cyber-culte...

----------


## InkizitoR

Johnny Mnemonic culte? En tant que Nanar oui!

----------


## Tonight

Du bon mais je suis pas d'accord sur le terme navet.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

J'ai dit gentil navet.

----------


## WaT

Navet ? La conversion en film n'est certainement pas terrible mais c'est à la base une nouvelle très convenable de Gibson.

----------


## Lord Zero

Y aura donc une taxe sur l'achat de cerveau ? c'est eve angeli qui va raquer.

----------


## kalisto75

Si on fredonne une chanson dont on a pas acheté le disque, on risque de se faire saisir son cerveau ? (les fan de rap verraient pas la différence mais bon ...)

----------


## Muetdhivers

Mnemonic est culte, comme nanar pour certain, comme l'un des rares films cyberpunk pour d'autre.  on va pas en faire un débat !! 
pi c'est pas le sujet de la news non ?

une question de droit, quand est-il des images youtube ou autre récupéré par de (plus en plus) nombreuse chaine de TV pour combler leurs temps d'antenne a base de "best off du net", ou autres chroniques média/buzz de magazine pourri ?  
Si le film que j'ai fait ou tonton Marcel fonce dans la grange en tracteur que j'ai mis sur youtube pour rigoler avec Tata suzanne (non une autre) se retrouve sur un chaine de TV sans mon accord ?

----------


## Tonight

@Muetdhivers :Tu auras un pourcentage du CA de la chaine pour les 15 ans à venir.

50% je crois.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> une question de droit, quand est-il des images youtube ou autre récupéré par de (plus en plus) nombreuse chaine de TV pour combler leurs temps d'antenne a base de "best off du net", ou autres chroniques média/buzz de magazine pourri ?  
> Si le film que j'ai fait ou tonton Marcel fonce dans la grange en tracteur que j'ai mis sur youtube pour rigoler avec Tata suzanne (non une autre) se retrouve sur un chaine de TV sans mon accord ?


Si tu uploades toi-même le film sur youtube, c'est que tu es d'accord pour qu'il soit vu par le monde entier. Il doit y avoir d'ailleurs des CGV Youtube qui stipule que le film uploadé par l'internaute est libre de droit ou qu'il donne l'autorisation pour qu'il soit visionné librement etc...

----------


## ElGato

> Mais, et si le spectateur interrompt la lecture au milieu du film ? Ou n'écoute que les 10 premières secondes de la chanson ? Devinez quoi ? Je pense que c'est illégal quand même. La copie, même partielle, d'une oeuvre de l'esprit est une contrefaçon, d'ailleurs, l'article L. 335-2 du Code de la propriété intellectuelle l'indique expressément.


Il n'y avait pas une règle sur les dix premières secondes "libres", ou quelque chose comme ça ?
À moins que ça ne soit une légende urbaine...

----------


## XNihili

Mozart était capable de retranscrire de mémoire un opéra entier écouté pour la première fois.
Kasparov a une mémoire extraordinaire également et est capable de mémoriser des dizaines de parties d'échec en simultanée.
DONC eut égard à ces exceptions, il faut faire une loi pour la majorité de la population qui en est incapable et taxer ce qu'on peut, pour bien sûr rénumérer les ayant droits mis en difficulté par des gens ayant un cerveau et qui pourrait ne pas consommer.

----------


## Projet 154

C'est ce s'appelle démarrer sur les chapeaux de roues.
Peut-être un poil capillotracté comme article mais très instructif.

Par raport au streaming :




> Le streaming d'oeuvres de l'esprit sans autorisation est illégal du côté du streamer, qui est celui qui, par ce biais, communique l'oeuvre au public. C'est un acte de contrefaçon.


Le streamer, en créant un site de streaming, est dans l'illégalitée puisqu'il permet la diffusion d'oeuvres contrefaites.
Mais au départ, les oeuvres qui se trouvent en visionnage sur les sites de streaming sont d'abord hébergés sur des sites de vidéo-diffusion tels Megavideo, dailymotion, wattv, etc.
Donc logiquement lorsque quelqu'un diffuse des oeuvres de l'esprit par l'intermédiaire d'un de ces sites, la personne est dans l'illégalité mais également le site en question.

Hypothèse farfelue ou possible, Ô GMB?

Et pour ce qui est des scans d'oeuvres non licenciées en France, est-ce que ça rentre également dans ce cadre?

----------


## raspyrateur

Johny Mnemonic n'est pas un navet, il est totalement représentatif du cyberpunk ""originel"".

----------


## BCH32

GMB you're my hero <3

----------


## Nono

J'ai un doute à propos du terme "représentation" de l'article 335-3. Est-ce qu'il vise les personnes qui sont "en représentation", ou est-ce que ça vise de manière plus précise les diffusions d'une oeuvre dans un lieu public ?

Par exemple, selon cet article, un groupe d'étudiants qui reproduisent une pièce de théatre copyrightée dans la rue, pour s'entrainer, et qui soumet donc la pièce à un public peut-il être contrefacteur ?

Des mecs qui reproduisent des films avec les moyens du bord mais en conservant le script (un peu comme dans Soyez sympas, rembobinez, que je n'ai pas vu), peuvent-il être accusé de contrefaçon ? Ou simplement de plagiat ? Ou cela tombe t'il dans le domaine de la caricature ?

----------


## zeblob

Quid des lecteurs post-dinosaures, qui utilisent à peu près tous des mémoires caches? Ca rentre dans le cadre de l'exception pour usage privé?

----------


## Nono

> Johny Mnemonic n'est pas un navet, il est totalement représentatif du cyberpunk ""originel"".


Oui mais c'était un navet. Tu vas me dire que les images toutes bidons de souvenirs d'enfance qu'il a à la fin du film représentent le bon gout du cyberpunk originel ? Elles sont déjà trop mièvres pour une pub de yaourt. Bon c'est un exemple, mais le film est du même tonneau tout du long. Y'a des bonnes idées (qui proviennent certainement du cyberpunk "originel" j'imagine) , mais ça n'en a pas fait un bon film pour autant. Un joyeux nanard, ou un truc chiant de série Z selon l'humeur du moment, mais pas plus. Keanu Reeves n'aide pas (je peux pas le voir en peinture), mais pour une fois je dirais que c'est loin d'être entièrement sa faute...

----------


## phsept

Article très intéressant, car il met en lumière une bizarrerie du droit d'auteur souvent oubliée : contrairement au droit de reproduction, le droit de représentation (ou "communication au public", ça fait plus moderne quand même... Je me demande d'ailleurs s'il n'y a plus que les français pour utiliser le terme de "représentation"), bref le droit de représentation n'incrimine que la personne qui diffuse l'œuvre et pas le public.

Après, je me demande si un procureur sadique ne pourrait pas jouer sur la complicité de contrefaçon. Après tout, l'utilisateur dans le cas du streaming est à l'initiative de la diffusion.  ::P:  Tout dépend en fait du moment où on considère caractérisée la contrefaçon : au moment où l'hébergeur met en ligne son dispositif de streaming ou le moment où effectivement un utilisateur arrive sur la page et clique sur "play" ?

----------


## fitfat

GMB>Donc regarder une musique/vidéo non libre de droit en streaming en navigation privée ne serait pas illégal car il n'y a pas d'enregistrement dans un fichier (même dans le cache) ?

----------


## raspyrateur

> Oui mais c'était un navet. Tu vas me dire que les images toutes bidons de souvenirs d'enfance qu'il a à la fin du film représentent le bon gout du cyberpunk originel ? Elles sont déjà trop mièvres pour une pub de yaourt. Bon c'est un exemple, mais le film est du même tonneau tout du long. Y'a des bonnes idées (qui proviennent certainement du cyberpunk "originel" j'imagine) , mais ça n'en a pas fait un bon film pour autant. Un joyeux nanard, ou un truc chiant de série Z selon l'humeur du moment, mais pas plus. Keanu Reeves n'aide pas (je peux pas le voir en peinture), mais pour une fois je dirais que c'est loin d'être entièrement sa faute...


C'est un film qui cristallise les tendances d'une (ou deux, ça dépend des points de vue) époques et d'un """genre""" (disons 4 bouquins et demi et des centaines de bouquins d'exploitation) littéraire, le film n'est pas génial en lui même, mais il est très intéressant pour ce qu'il exprime en dehors de son montage.
Les images mièvre de l'enfance, tout comme les dirigeable de blade runner, elles ont une importance que tu ne soupçonnes pas dans ce qu'elles traduisent de la construction de l'univers cyberpunk.

----------


## LaVaBo

> GMB>Donc regarder une musique/vidéo non libre de droit en streaming en navigation privée ne serait pas illégal car il n'y a pas d'enregistrement dans un fichier (même dans le cache) ?


Si tu regardes un DVD, qui n'était pas protégé contre la copie, que tu as rippé et mis sur un site protégé par mot de passe, auquel seul toi a accès, pourquoi serais-tu dans l'illégalité ?

Si tu n'as pas le DVD, c'est illégal.
Si tu as cracké une protection pour le ripper, c'est illégal.
Si la page web est accessible à tous, euh, je pense que c'est illégal.
Si tu donnes le mdp à des gens pour qu'ils matent le film, c'est ambigüe, et probablement illégal (ça doit dépendre du "cercle familial", tout ça).

----------


## fitfat

LaVaBo>Si j'ai bien compris l'article, le fait de ripper le DVD implique une modification de l'œuvre, donc une contrefaçon.

Néanmoins, je ne parlais pas en tant que diffuseur de l'œuvre contrefaite mais en tant que spectateur (le terme "navigation privé" faisant allusion au mode inPrivate de IE8 et équivalent sous Firefox et Chromium).

----------


## Sheraf

Si on a Alzeimer, on a des remises de peines alors?

----------


## XNihili

> J'ai un doute à propos du terme "représentation" de l'article 335-3. Est-ce qu'il vise les personnes qui sont "en représentation", ou est-ce que ça vise de manière plus précise les diffusions d'une oeuvre dans un lieu public ?
> 
> Par exemple, selon cet article, un groupe d'étudiants qui reproduisent une pièce de théatre copyrightée dans la rue, pour s'entrainer, et qui soumet donc la pièce à un public peut-il être contrefacteur ?


Il me semble que les groupes en représentation qui jouent des morceaux des autres (pour les kermesses des vieux dans des villages) doivent payer quelque chose car ils se font du blé dessus.
Le faire à titre gracieux ... hmmm ... on va pas demander aux forces de l'ordre d'aller mettre en taule tous les clodos musiciens dans le métro (quoique ce serait bein  ::wub:: ) mais j'imagine que si les ayant droits n'arrivent pas à augmenter leur bénéfice cette année, ils vont mettre un coup de bourre pour empêcher les clodos de piller leurs oeuvres pour se faire un quignon de pain.

Tiens, me rappelle d'une news dans un ancien canard pc où un garage anglais avait écopé d'une amende de ce type parce qu'ils avaient mis la radio trop fort et celà pouvait s'apparenter à la diffusion illégale de musique.

----------


## LaVaBo

> LaVaBo>Si j'ai bien compris l'article, le fait de ripper le DVD implique une modification de l'œuvre, donc une contrefaçon.


Bah non. 
Le vrai changement amené par le numérique c'est que, contrairement à une cassette à bande magnétique par exemple, une copie est une copie conforme de l'ensemble de l'oeuvre, un clone impossible à différencier. Après, si tu veux dégrader la qualité (par compression, en DivX ou mp3 etc), c'est ton problème, et je ne crois pas que ça soit illégal. Tant que tu ne crackes pas une protection.

Je pense que le terme contrefaçon ne correspond pas à ce pour quoi tu l'utilises. Si les copies sont considérées comme contrefaçons, ce n'est pas parce qu'elles ressemblent à l'original en moins bonne qualité. Vu qu'elles sont absolument identiques à l'original (venez pas me parler de date de création ou je sais pas quoi, totalement identiques au niveau artistique : même image, même son, même texte...).

----------


## Projet 154

Ce qui me fait marrer, ce que dans un news de GMB sur les oeuvres de l'esprit et la contrefaçon (pour faire un mauvais résumé), certains en arrive à se renvoyer la balle pour savoir Johnny Mnemonic est un mauvais film ou un bon navet.

En faite, tout ça est destiné à endormir les soupçons, parce qu'un jour :

GMB WILL DOMINATE THE WORLD§§

 ::XD::

----------


## raspyrateur

Que veux tu, chacun a le droit de se masturber sur ses sujets de prédilection.

----------


## Lapinaute

:GMB fanclub:  ::wub:: 

Quand est il du partage de pensées tordues ?  ::P:

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> C'est ce s'appelle démarrer sur les chapeaux de roues.
> Peut-être un poil capillotracté comme article mais très instructif.
> 
> Par raport au streaming :
> 
> 
> Le streamer, en créant un site de streaming, est dans l'illégalitée puisqu'il permet la diffusion d'oeuvres contrefaites.
> Mais au départ, les oeuvres qui se trouvent en visionnage sur les sites de streaming sont d'abord hébergés sur des sites de vidéo-diffusion tels Megavideo, dailymotion, wattv, etc.
> Donc logiquement lorsque quelqu'un diffuse des oeuvres de l'esprit par l'intermédiaire d'un de ces sites, la personne est dans l'illégalité mais également le site en question.
> ...


Toi tu aimes les mangas. Disons que oui bien sur les auteurs étrangers peuvent se plaindre d'une contrefaçon de leurs oeuvre en France. Après, concrètement, c'est pas simple quand même...




> J'ai un doute à propos du terme "représentation" de l'article 335-3. Est-ce qu'il vise les personnes qui sont "en représentation", ou est-ce que ça vise de manière plus précise les diffusions d'une oeuvre dans un lieu public ?
> 
> Par exemple, selon cet article, un groupe d'étudiants qui reproduisent une pièce de théatre copyrightée dans la rue, pour s'entrainer, et qui soumet donc la pièce à un public peut-il être contrefacteur ?
> 
> Des mecs qui reproduisent des films avec les moyens du bord mais en conservant le script (un peu comme dans Soyez sympas, rembobinez, que je n'ai pas vu), peuvent-il être accusé de contrefaçon ? Ou simplement de plagiat ? Ou cela tombe t'il dans le domaine de la caricature ?


J'ai donné la définition légale du terme Représentation: c'est la communication de l'oeuvre au public. Quant à tes exemples, ils s'éloignent en effet de la contrefaçon: des mecs qui se la joueraient soyez sympas, rembobinez (très bon film à mon goût non universel) ne font pas de la contrefaçon, ce n'est pas une copie de l'oeuvre ni une diffusion telle quelle de cette dernière au public. Elle est très modifiée, l'oeuvre. Ceci dit, ils n'ont pas pour autant le droit de le faire. Mais c'est autre chose que de la contrefaçon.




> Article très intéressant, car il met en lumière une bizarrerie du droit d'auteur souvent oubliée : contrairement au droit de reproduction, le droit de représentation (ou "communication au public", ça fait plus moderne quand même... Je me demande d'ailleurs s'il n'y a plus que les français pour utiliser le terme de "représentation"), bref le droit de représentation n'incrimine que la personne qui diffuse l'œuvre et pas le public.
> 
> Après, je me demande si un procureur sadique ne pourrait pas jouer sur la complicité de contrefaçon. Après tout, l'utilisateur dans le cas du streaming est à l'initiative de la diffusion.  Tout dépend en fait du moment où on considère caractérisée la contrefaçon : au moment où l'hébergeur met en ligne son dispositif de streaming ou le moment où effectivement un utilisateur arrive sur la page et clique sur "play" ?


Pour le streaming, comme dit dans la news, pas la peine de rechercher une complicité, le spectateur fait de la contrefaçon car il copie l'oeuvre pour pouvoir la voir. En revanche, pour un système qui n'implique aucune copie, ça ne marche pas. Car pour être complice il faut participer à l'infraction. Or ici, l'infraction, c'est copier ou diffuser. Donc, si un système permet de diffuser une oeuvre sans que le spectateur n'ait à la copier pour la lire, ALORS il n'est pas complice: ni il copie, ni il diffuse. Il regarde/écoute.




> GMB>Donc regarder une musique/vidéo non libre de droit en streaming en navigation privée ne serait pas illégal car il n'y a pas d'enregistrement dans un fichier (même dans le cache) ?


Pas bien compris: un streaming implique une copie du fichier pour pouvoir être lu.




> Il me semble que les groupes en représentation qui jouent des morceaux des autres (pour les kermesses des vieux dans des villages) doivent payer quelque chose car ils se font du blé dessus.
> Le faire à titre gracieux ... hmmm ... on va pas demander aux forces de l'ordre d'aller mettre en taule tous les clodos musiciens dans le métro (quoique ce serait bein ) mais j'imagine que si les ayant droits n'arrivent pas à augmenter leur bénéfice cette année, ils vont mettre un coup de bourre pour empêcher les clodos de piller leurs oeuvres pour se faire un quignon de pain.
> 
> Tiens, me rappelle d'une news dans un ancien canard pc où un garage anglais avait écopé d'une amende de ce type parce qu'ils avaient mis la radio trop fort et celà pouvait s'apparenter à la diffusion illégale de musique.


Oui, si vous passez dans une kermesse de village des musiques vendues dans le commerce et affiliées à la SACEM, il faut la payer.

---------- Post ajouté à 19h49 ----------




> Ce qui me fait marrer, ce que dans un news de GMB sur les oeuvres de l'esprit et la contrefaçon (pour faire un mauvais résumé), certains en arrive à se renvoyer la balle pour savoir Johnny Mnemonic est un mauvais film ou un bon navet.
> 
> En faite, tout ça est destiné à endormir les soupçons, parce qu'un jour :
> 
> GMB WILL DOMINATE THE WORLD§§


Damned ! Je suis pris !

----------


## Projet 154

> Toi tu aimes les mangas. Disons que oui bien sur les auteurs étrangers peuvent se plaindre d'une contrefaçon de leurs oeuvre en France. Après, concrètement, c'est pas simple quand même...


Merci pour votre réponse, Maître. 
(Comparativement à Ryohji, je ne suis que du menu fretin en matière d'œuvres japonaises)

Et miracle! Quelqu'un qui ne confond pas manga et anime dans ce bas monde peuplés de vils hérétiques.  ::lol::

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Faut dire que j'en suis très fan. Comics principalement, mais mangas aussi, les chinois, les coréens, les japonais...bcp de gens méprisent les mangas alors que certains sont des purs chef d'oeuvres. Enfin, ce n'est pas le sujet.

----------


## phsept

GMB : Yep, j'avais oublié de le préciser, mais justement je ne suis pas d'accord avec la qualification de reproduction pour le streaming. Pour moi c'est clairement de la représentation. En effet il ne faut pas confondre reproduction au sens juridique, avec l'animus de conservation tout ça et la reproduction au sens technique, sans même que l'utilisateur en ait conscience parfois. Le streaming, c'est bien une reproduction au sens technique de la chose, mais dans le concept et donc au sens du droit (AMHA) c'est de la représentation. En plus, le Lucas le met dans les représentations dans son traité (paragraphe 287)  ::):

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Attends, j'ai bien dit les 2 ! Côté streamer, c'est une représentation de l'oeuvre et côté streaming, c'est un téléchargement de l'oeuvre.

----------


## deeeg

> Si tu uploades toi-même le film sur youtube, c'est que tu es d'accord pour qu'il soit vu par le monde entier. Il doit y avoir d'ailleurs des CGV Youtube qui stipule que le film uploadé par l'internaute est libre de droit ou qu'il donne l'autorisation pour qu'il soit visionné librement etc...


Ce qui dans le fond me choque, vu que ça permet (ou permettrait, vu que je ne sais pas exactement comment ça se passe) à des chaines de tv de s'engraisser en diffusant lesdits clips de tata raymonde bourrée sans payer de droits, aussi minimes soient-ils... 

Je suis curieux tiens...

----------


## dooby

Tites questions qui me turlupine (depuis très longtemps mais j'y connais rien en droit):

Pour parler mangas, ou plus largement bd ou livres étrangers; si par exemple les 11 premiers tomes sur 13 ont été publiés mais pas les deux autres pour quelconques raisons à l'époque (dans mon cas le manwha armagheddon publié en france il y a facilement une bonne dizaine d'année mais les 2 derniers tomes jamais publiés en français, reconnu comme un dieu de la bd aussi bien en asie qu'en france sauf qu'en france il est quasiment introuvable, et où malgré tout il est déjà venu comme invité d'honneur à angoulême pour tout son talent; en bref, un peu la même vis à vis du génie de franquin mais où trouver un "modeste et pompon" devient un parcours du combattant quand des bd johnny fleurissent à tout va  ::(:  ::o: uaip, longue la parenthèse mais j'aime la bd); 

enfin en bref pour résumer l'idée, n'y a t-il rien dans le droit français pour dire qu'une oeuvre de l'esprit peut créer un tel engouement voire une dépendance qu'il doit y avoir derrière pour les ayant-droits (vocabulaire hadopi inside) un minimum de volonté de publier ou de mettre à disposition les oeuvres ?

----------


## Bah

> Si tu uploades toi-même le film sur youtube, c'est que tu es d'accord pour qu'il soit vu par le monde entier. Il doit y avoir d'ailleurs des CGV Youtube qui stipule que le film uploadé par l'internaute est libre de droit ou qu'il donne l'autorisation pour qu'il soit visionné librement etc...


J'ai trouvé ça en allant chercher les conditions sur YouTube.
*4. General Use of the Website—Permissions and Restrictions*

YouTube hereby grants you permission to access and use the Website as set forth in these Terms of Service, provided that:

You agree not to distribute in any medium any part of the Website, including but not limited to User Submissions (defined below), without YouTube's prior written authorization.


Apparemment, ça ne donne pas le droit d'utiliser les vidéos YouTube sans le consentement express de YouTube (et non de celui qui poste la vidéo).

et *point 6*
For clarity, you retain all of your ownership rights in your User Submissions. However, by submitting User Submissions to YouTube, you hereby grant YouTube a worldwide, non-exclusive, royalty-free, sublicenseable and transferable license to use, reproduce, distribute, prepare derivative works of, display, and perform the User Submissions in connection with the YouTube Website and YouTube's (and its successors' and affiliates') business, including without limitation for promoting and redistributing part or all of the YouTube Website (and derivative works thereof) in any media formats and through any media channels. You also hereby grant each user of the YouTube Website a non-exclusive license to access your User Submissions through the Website, and to use, reproduce, distribute, display and perform such User Submissions as permitted through the functionality of the Website and under these Terms of Service. The above licenses granted by you in User Videos terminate within a commercially reasonable time after you remove or delete your User Videos from the YouTube Website. You understand and agree, however, that YouTube may retain, but not display, distribute, or perform, server copies of User Submissions that have been removed or deleted. The above licenses granted by you in User Comments are perpetual and irrevocable.

Si je comprends bien. On abandonne pas ses droits sur la vidéo, mais on donne un droit mondial à YouTube pour la diffuser et l'utiliser à peu près comme bon lui semble.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Ce qui dans le fond me choque, vu que ça permet (ou permettrait, vu que je ne sais pas exactement comment ça se passe) à des chaines de tv de s'engraisser en diffusant lesdits clips de tata raymonde bourrée sans payer de droits, aussi minimes soient-ils... 
> 
> Je suis curieux tiens...





> J'ai trouvé ça en allant chercher les conditions sur YouTube.
> *4. General Use of the Website—Permissions and Restrictions*
> 
> YouTube hereby grants you permission to access and use the Website as set forth in these Terms of Service, provided that:
> 
> You agree not to distribute in any medium any part of the Website, including but not limited to User Submissions (defined below), without YouTube's prior written authorization.
> 
> 
> Apparemment, ça ne donne pas le droit d'utiliser les vidéos YouTube sans le consentement express de YouTube (et non de celui qui poste la vidéo).
> ...


Oui ça a l'air d'être ça. Tiens, ça m'interesse cette affaire, je vais creuser et peut être en faire une news.




> Tites questions qui me turlupine (depuis très longtemps mais j'y connais rien en droit):
> 
> Pour parler mangas, ou plus largement bd ou livres étrangers; si par exemple les 11 premiers tomes sur 13 ont été publiés mais pas les deux autres pour quelconques raisons à l'époque (dans mon cas le manwha armagheddon publié en france il y a facilement une bonne dizaine d'année mais les 2 derniers tomes jamais publiés en français, reconnu comme un dieu de la bd aussi bien en asie qu'en france sauf qu'en france il est quasiment introuvable, et où malgré tout il est déjà venu comme invité d'honneur à angoulême pour tout son talent; en bref, un peu la même vis à vis du génie de franquin mais où trouver un "modeste et pompon" devient un parcours du combattant quand des bd johnny fleurissent à tout va uaip, longue la parenthèse mais j'aime la bd); 
> 
> enfin en bref pour résumer l'idée, n'y a t-il rien dans le droit français pour dire qu'une oeuvre de l'esprit peut créer un tel engouement voire une dépendance qu'il doit y avoir derrière pour les ayant-droits (vocabulaire hadopi inside) un minimum de volonté de publier ou de mettre à disposition les oeuvres ?


Tu veux dire une disposition qui permettrait de "contraindre" un ayant droit à continuer d'éditer/publier son oeuvre ? Non. Pourtant, dieu sait que la pression des lecteurs peut influencer une oeuvre. Par exemple, Doyle a du ressusciter son sherlock holmes sous la pression du public (et de son éditeur), alors qu'il l'avait tué parce qu'il n'en pouvait plus de de personnage, et de n'être connu qu'à travers lui. Mais qu'une loi puisse contraindre un auteur ou un éditeur à continuer la publication d'une oeuvre, non. Cela serait même un peu choquant, ne trouves-tu pas ? Si l'oeuvre coréenne Armaggedon n'est pas publiée en entier par l'éditeur, tu ne vas quand même pas lui faire un procès !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

DU coup on peut continuer à mater en streaming sans craintes ?

Cool.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Ben non! Comme indiqué dans la news, puisque le spectateur d'une oeuvre streamée doit la copier, temporairement certes, mais copier quand même, pour pouvoir la visionner, c'est donc de la contrefaçon.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

AH oui effectivement. C'est la fin de la news qui m'induit en erreur.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Si l'oeuvre coréenne Armaggedon n'est pas publiée en entier par l'éditeur, tu ne vas quand même pas lui faire un procès !


Par contre, le séquestrer pour lui casser les jambes, ça peut fonctionner.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Oui très bon film d'ailleurs (et bouquin, même si je ne suis pas toujours super fan de King) sur l'impact que peut avoir une oeuvre sur son fan...et vice versa.

----------


## phsept

> Ben non! Comme indiqué dans la news, puisque le spectateur d'une oeuvre streamée doit la copier, temporairement certes, mais copier quand même, pour pouvoir la visionner, c'est donc de la contrefaçon.


J'insiste !  ::o:  On devrait finalement en discuter par mail  ::): . Donc pour moi, pas de contrefaçon. 

1 : on ne peut pas distinguer représentation de l'émetteur et reproduction du récepteur. Ce serait ouvrir une boite de pandore pour toutes les exceptions et droits ne s'appliquant qu'à l'un des deux. C'est soit de la représentation, soit de la reproduction.

2 : on ne devrait pas pouvoir qualifier de reproduction lorsqu'il n'y a pas de volonté de de reproduire et conserver (mais ça je l'ai déjà dit plus haut)

3: Même si c'était de la reproduction au niveau de l'internaute comme vous le proposez, alors il ne faudrait pas appliquer la directive infosoc qui prévoit une exception au droit d'auteur pour toute reproduction technique temporaire ?

Dans tous les cas, pas de contrefaçon (pour l'utilisateur), mais possibilité de discuter de complicité.

----------


## Neo_13

> i les copies sont considérées comme contrefaçons, ce n'est pas parce qu'elles ressemblent à l'original en moins bonne qualité.


PAS DU TOUT.

Elles pourraient être absolument identiques sortant de la même machine du même master de la même boite que ce serait une contrefaçon quand même. Un contrefaçon, c'est une reproduction, quelque soit sa qualité, son origine, l'authenticité du moule etc, faite sans l'accord de l'ayant droit.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> J'insiste !  On devrait finalement en discuter par mail . Donc pour moi, pas de contrefaçon. 
> 
> 1 : on ne peut pas distinguer représentation de l'émetteur et reproduction du récepteur. Ce serait ouvrir une boite de pandore pour toutes les exceptions et droits ne s'appliquant qu'à l'un des deux. C'est soit de la représentation, soit de la reproduction.
> 
> 2 : on ne devrait pas pouvoir qualifier de reproduction lorsqu'il n'y a pas de volonté de de reproduire et conserver (mais ça je l'ai déjà dit plus haut)
> 
> 3: Même si c'était de la reproduction au niveau de l'internaute comme vous le proposez, alors il ne faudrait pas appliquer la directive infosoc qui prévoit une exception au droit d'auteur pour toute reproduction technique temporaire ?
> 
> Dans tous les cas, pas de contrefaçon (pour l'utilisateur), mais possibilité de discuter de complicité.


Tu insistes avec délicatesse, c'est donc parfait. Tu as tout à fait le droit de ne pas partager mon avis, surtout que, comme je le disais dans la news, il n'y a pas de jurisprudence établie sur le streaming.

Maintenant, creusons tes idées:

1) on ne peut pas distinguer représentation de l'émetteur et reproduction du récepteur. Ce serait ouvrir une boite de pandore pour toutes les exceptions et droits ne s'appliquant qu'à l'un des deux. C'est soit de la représentation, soit de la reproduction.

Ben si, rien n'empêche de considérer que la même technologie implique d'un côté une représentation et de l'autre une reproduction. Quelle disposition légale s'y opposerait d'après toi ? 

2 : on ne devrait pas pouvoir qualifier de reproduction lorsqu'il n'y a pas de volonté de de reproduire et conserver (mais ça je l'ai déjà dit plus haut)

A nouveau, quelle disposition législative t'apparaît correspondre à ce que tu dis ? La contrefaçon n'implique pas la conservation d'un fichier. Sinon, tu imagines, ça serait simple: oui j'ai téléchargé 3000 oeuvres, mais rassurez-vous, je les ai effacées. Euh, oui, c'est gentil, mais tu les as téléchargées quand même.

Du reste, le 122-5 6° dit clairement que la reproduction temporaire n'est pas une contrefaçon QUE lorsqu'elle permet l'utilisation licite de l'oeuvre. Voir point suivant.

3: Même si c'était de la reproduction au niveau de l'internaute comme vous le proposez, alors il ne faudrait pas appliquer la directive infosoc qui prévoit une exception au droit d'auteur pour toute reproduction technique temporaire ?

On peut se tutoyer peut être...Sinon non la faut pas rigoler non plus. L'article L. 122-5 6° du Code de la propriété intellectuelle dit : 
« _Lorsque l’œuvre a été divulguée, l’auteur ne peut interdire :_
_ …
6° La reproduction provisoire présentant un caractère transitoire ou accessoire, lorsqu’elle est une partie intégrante et essentielle d’un procédé technique et qu’elle a pour unique objet de permettre l’utilisation licite de l’œuvre ou sa transmission entre tiers par la voie d’un réseau faisant appel à un intermédiaire ; toutefois, cette reproduction provisoire qui ne peut porter que sur des œuvres autres que les logiciels et les bases de données ne doit pas avoir de valeur économique propre._ » 


C'est donc permis UNIQUEMENT dans les cas où cela permet une utilisation licite de l'oeuvre, ce qui, par hypothèse est exclu ici puisque l'auteur/l'ayant droit n'a pas donné l'autorisation de streamer le film.

En revanche, c'est cette disposition qui rend le streaming légal quand l'auteur/ayant droit a donné son accord ou est rémunéré. Par exemple, j'écoute de la zique sur deezer. C'est légal, donc le fait que je copie temporairement le fichier mp3 pour l'écoute en stream n'est pas une contrefaçon. Merci le L. 122-5 6°.

A contrario, si la copie temporaire n'a pas _pour unique objet de permettre l’utilisation licite de l’œuvre__,_ il s'agit d'une contrefaçon. Donc, copier temporairement un fichier dans son ordi, lorsque la copie temporaire est exécuté en fraude des droits des auteurs, c'est une contrefaçon, peu importe que ce soit temporaire.
_
_

----------


## fefe

Le probleme de la reproduction temporaire est que aujourd'hui, meme les exemples que tu cites sont souvent stockes temporairement dans le recepteur. Un exemple concret: j'ecoute la radio FM chez moi, mes hauts parleur sont connectes en bluetooth a ma chaine stereo. Il y a des buffers (de la memoire RAM) et un processeur qui traitent le signal numerique pour l'envoyer a mes hauts parleurs. J'ai donc digitalise, stocke, et consomme une oeuvre de l'esprit en ecoutant la radio FM. Devrait-on interdir les hauts parleurs blue-tooth, les amplis digitaux, etc... sous pretexte qu'il s'agit la de contrefacon ?

Il y a peut etre une exception speciale m'autorisant a le faire, mais le procede n'est nullement different du streaming (en pratique ma chaine hi-fi a pirate la radio et l'a streame a mes hauts parleurs...).

Dans le temps, effectivement il n'y avait pas de stockage lors de l'ecoute de la tele/radio diffusion, mais aujourd'hui ce meme media est digitalise, stocke temporairement, et rediffuse par beaucoup de recepteurs...

Au final la seule chose qui change est l'intention du spectateur, et je suppose que c'est plus difficile a etablir (est ce que je me suis connecte sur cette frequence ou ce site en sachant que le media qu'ils diffusaient etait une contrefacon?).

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Non non. Ce n'est pas l'intention du spectateur, qui compte, mais la question de savoir si la copie temporaire est effectuée ou pas en fraude des droits d'auteur. Relis mon poste plus haut avec 122-5 6°. La copie temporaire est légale lorsque, et c'est l'évidence même, la diffusion de l'oeuvre est également légale !! A l'inverse, si la diffusion de l'oeuvre est en fraude des droits d'auteur, alors la copie temporaire devient une contrefaçon.

----------


## fefe

Oui, mais comment savoir si l'oeuvre est legale (parce que des qu'elle est illegale je contrefais) etait plutot ce que je voulais demander: dans certains cas c'est evident, dans d'autres j'ai juste clicke sur une video youtube quelconque (ou n'importe quel autre site qui diffuse des videos supposees legales). C'est un peu comme ma jeunesse  que j'ai passe a ecouter une radio FM "locale" qui a ete fermee quelques annees apres parce qu'elle etait "pirate". Au final je suis entierement dependant du diffuseur, si il etait dans la legalite, je le suis aussi, si il ne l'etait pas, j'ai commis une contrefacon. 

De nombreuses personnes diffusent du contenu sur internet que l'on suppose legal (je pourrais prendre comme exemple des clips faisant la publicite de partis politiques), d'ailleurs meme le diffuseur pensait etre dans la legalite, et au final j'ai commi un delit de contrefacon... Je pourrais prendre d'autres exemples de labels qui diffusent encore des oeuvres d'artistes apres que leur contrats avec ces artistes aient expire. Je doute que quiconque veuille me poursuivre pour ca mais je suppose que ce n'est pas l'objet de la discussion.

Au final je peux commettre des contrefacons quotidiennement sans le savoir en etant de bonne foi et au vu des peines listees c'est un peu derangeant. J'ai effectivement l'impression de me retrouver dans le cas du mariage que tu listais mais etre coupable de contrefacon parce que j'ai utilise des moyens modernes pour consulter le media.

----------


## Wobak

> Oui, mais comment savoir si l'oeuvre est legale (parce que des qu'elle est illegale je contrefais) etait plutot ce que je voulais demander: dans certains cas c'est evident, dans d'autres j'ai juste clicke sur une video youtube quelconque (ou n'importe quel autre site qui diffuse des videos supposees legales). C'est un peu comme ma jeunesse  que j'ai passe a ecouter une radio FM "locale" qui a ete fermee quelques annees apres parce qu'elle etait "pirate". Au final je suis entierement dependant du diffuseur, si il etait dans la legalite, je le suis aussi, si il ne l'etait pas, j'ai commis une contrefacon. 
> 
> De nombreuses personnes diffusent du contenu sur internet que l'on suppose legal (je pourrais prendre comme exemple des clips faisant la publicite de partis politiques), d'ailleurs meme le diffuseur pensait etre dans la legalite, et au final j'ai commi un delit de contrefacon... Je pourrais prendre d'autres exemples de labels qui diffusent encore des oeuvres d'artistes apres que leur contrats avec ces artistes aient expire. Je doute que quiconque veuille me poursuivre pour ca mais je suppose que ce n'est pas l'objet de la discussion.
> 
> Au final je peux commettre des contrefacons quotidiennement sans le savoir en etant de bonne foi et au vu des peines listees c'est un peu derangeant. J'ai effectivement l'impression de me retrouver dans le cas du mariage que tu listais mais etre coupable de contrefacon parce que j'ai utilise des moyens modernes pour consulter le media.


Si les faits sont évidents, aucun juge ne doutera de ta bonne foi.

----------


## fefe

> Si les faits sont évidents, aucun juge ne doutera de ta bonne foi.


Donc au final c'est mon intention qui est jugee ? Pas le fait que j'ai commis une contrefacon (involontaire)? Ou je serai juste eligible pour la peine minimum.

----------


## Wobak

Si tu achètes un sac Louis Vuitton à 30% du prix d'origine aux puces de Clignancourt, ta bonne foi est beaucoup plus discutable que si tu écoutes une radio parce que tu aimes bien sa musique sur les ondes FM et qu'on découvre qu'elle est pirate.

Un juge n'est pas une machine.

----------


## Nieur

Coup de bol que le droit français ne prévoie pas la destruction immédiate du support de stockage d'une oeuvre illégalement diffusée : "monsieur, vous avez entendu un album diffusé illégalement, nous allons détruire votre cerveau"  :Emo:

----------


## Neo_13

> Si tu achètes un sac Louis Vuitton à 30% du prix d'origine aux puces de Clignancourt, ta bonne foi est beaucoup plus discutable que si tu écoutes une radio parce que tu aimes bien sa musique sur les ondes FM et qu'on découvre qu'elle est pirate.
> 
> Un juge n'est pas une machine.





> Non non. *Ce n'est pas l'intention du spectateur, qui compte, mais la question de savoir si la copie temporaire est effectuée ou pas en fraude des droits d'auteur.* Relis mon poste plus haut avec 122-5 6°. La copie temporaire est légale lorsque, et c'est l'évidence même, la diffusion de l'oeuvre est également légale !! A l'inverse, si la diffusion de l'oeuvre est en fraude des droits d'auteur, alors la copie temporaire devient une contrefaçon.

----------


## fitfat

> Pas bien compris: un streaming implique une copie du fichier pour pouvoir être lu.


Techniquement non, le cache sur le disque sert avant tout à profiter du débit du DD (plus stable et plus important) plutôt que de reposer sur celui de la connexion internet et à éviter un reload systématique des données.
En mode privée, les navigateurs ne créent aucun fichier de cache. Bien sur, ça sous-entend que le stockage partiel et temporaire des données en RAM n'est pas considéré comme une contrefaçon (mais dans ce cas, que dire des télés 100Hz qui stockent également quelques secondes de film en mémoire le temps de calculer l'interpolation de mouvement entre 2 images).

Tiens, d'ailleurs, ces calculs d'interpolation ne peuvent pas être considérés comme une transformation de l'oeuvre ? Car il s'agit tout de même d'images créer de toute pièce à partir de 2 autres.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Mmm... Mais il y a quand même copie du fichier pour pouvoir être lu, ne serait ce que dans la RAM. 

Et n'oublie pas ! 122-5 6: la copie temporaire est autorisée quand elle concerne une oeuvre légalement diffusée: ce qui est le cas, of course, des télévisions numériques. Elles peuvent copier tout ce qu'elles veulent puisque c'est temporaire et cela concerne une diffusion autorisée, légale.

----------


## Neo_13

> Elles peuvent copier tout ce qu'elles veulent puisque c'est temporaire et cela concerne une diffusion autorisée, légale.


Comme un clip de promo pour un grand parti politique, ou un lip dub du même parti...

Car là aussi, le droit me parait clair : quiconque a vu ou entendu ces "oeuvres" a commis un acte de contrefaçon.

Est ce que ça se voit que les "lois" sur les droits d'auteurs et droits voisins machin mes couilles me les petent, justement ? Elles sont faites par des autistes, et un juge n'étant pas censé interpréter la loi mais l'appliquer, on est TOUS, sans exception, à part les 3-4 véritables ermites restant en france (sisi il en existe encore quelques uns), COUPABLES. Même les débiles décérébrés incompétents et godillots qui les décident, ces lois idiotes.

J'aurais un pouvoir d'enquête dans ce bordel, je chercherai les IP des députés, ministre, senateurs et "artistes" figurant sur la liste anéfé et je procèderais au lattage systématique. Que ceux qui sont "protégés" par une loi soient les premiers à souffrir de leurs effets de bord !

Je prend mes ptites boules rouges...

----------


## Wobak

GMB, si quelqu'un est jugé pour avoir streamé une oeuvre, est-ce que sa bonne foi peut entrer en jeu ? Comme dans le cas de l'écoute radio pirate sans savoir qu'elle est pirate ?

Je ne dis pas que la bonne foi rend le streaming légal, mais selon la situation (le mec qui copie youtube sur son dur), et celui qui a vu ça "sans faire exprès" y'a une différence ?

----------


## fefe

> Comme un clip de promo pour un grand parti politique, ou un lip dub du même parti...
> 
> Car là aussi, le droit me parait clair : quiconque a vu ou entendu ces "oeuvres" a commis un acte de contrefaçon.
> 
> Est ce que ça se voit que les "lois" sur les droits d'auteurs et droits voisins machin mes couilles me les petent, justement ? Elles sont faites par des autistes, et un juge n'étant pas censé interpréter la loi mais l'appliquer, on est TOUS, sans exception, à part les 3-4 véritables ermites restant en france (sisi il en existe encore quelques uns), COUPABLES. Même les débiles décérébrés incompétents et godillots qui les décident, ces lois idiotes.
> 
> J'aurais un pouvoir d'enquête dans ce bordel, je chercherai les IP des députés, ministre, senateurs et "artistes" figurant sur la liste anéfé et je procèderais au lattage systématique. Que ceux qui sont "protégés" par une loi soient les premiers à souffrir de leurs effets de bord !
> 
> Je prend mes ptites boules rouges...


C'est un peu mon impression, on en arrive a un point ou a peu pres tous les internautes ecoutant de la musique ou regardant des videos, commettent des contrefacons regulierement sans meme en avoir la moindre idee (ni meme avoir une chance de s'en rendre compte avant un moment).

Que le diffuseur d'une copie illegale soit penalise me semble acceptable (surtout si il a realise un profit lie a cette diffusion), mais que la personne qui a vu ou entendu ces medias a travers un moyen numerique soit coupable me semble ridicule alors que si il l'avait entendu directement il ne le serait pas. Ca ressemble plus a une loi pas a jour qu'autre chose.

----------


## fitfat

> Mmm... Mais il y a quand même copie du fichier pour pouvoir être lu, ne serait ce que dans la RAM. 
> 
> Et n'oublie pas ! 122-5 6: la copie temporaire est autorisée quand elle concerne une oeuvre légalement diffusée: ce qui est le cas, of course, des télévisions numériques. Elles peuvent copier tout ce qu'elles veulent puisque c'est temporaire et cela concerne une diffusion autorisée, légale.


En cherchant la petite bête, on peut relevé que la loi en question impose que la copie doit revêtir un caractère *essentielle* dans le procédé de représentation. La copie du fichier streamé en cache n'est pas essentielle. Le time-shifting dans le cadre de la télé non plus. Ni même la technologie anti-choc des bons vieux baladeurs CD.
De plus, dans le cadre des télés 100Hz, celles-ci créent de nouvelles images qui ne font pas partie de l'œuvre originale, modifiant cette dernière.

Enfin bon, tu me diras, si la loi avait pour vocation d'être parfaite, on n'aurait pas besoin de juges et d'avocats pour se dépatouiller avec.

----------


## fefe

> De plus, dans le cadre des télés 100Hz, celles-ci créent de nouvelles images qui ne font pas partie de l'œuvre originale, modifiant cette dernière.


La plupart des decodeurs mpegx de bonne qualite appliquent du post-filtrage sur les images afin d'en ameliorer la qualite. Suivant le constructeur du decodeur les resultats seront differents, donc il y a aussi alteration (mineure) de l'oeuvre par le decodeur.

----------


## Pyro Gourmand

Niveau sci-fi, les "récentes" (les dernières que j'ai vu) recherches sur le système nerveux ont permis de "décoder" les signaux nerveux (de façon très très limité) au niveau des muscles (notamment), on a pu alors commencer à créer des prothèses fonctionnant avec des signaux nerveux humains : le sujet peut fermer sa main et effectuer des mouvements de base rien qu'avec la pensée (avec un taux de réussite "correcte")

D'ici quelques années, il n'est pas impossible que le signal nerveux d'un son ou d'une image perçu par nos yeux et oreilles puisse être enregistré et reproduit (via un implant :deusex: ), et pour aller plus loin permettre une interaction avec le cerveau (on pense très fort à la chanson Y, on la chante dans sa tête, et l'implant reconnait le signal et envoie le signal enregistré de cette chanson), comment peut-on alors différencier la mémoire "humaine" de la mémoire artificielle, à partir du moment où cette dernière est directement liée à la mémoire "humaine" (qui est la "source" du signal) ?

ça pourrait bien finir en "taxe" pour la copie privée, où notre capacité à stocker et reproduire un souvenir sensoriel serait-elle que nos pauvres arti...détenteurs de droits devrait toucher une rente sur nos implants !

voir un logiciel contrôlant chacune des reproductions et détectant les éléments tombant sous le droit d'auteur (comme le fait déjà Youtube)... hmm tous ces _happy birthday to you_ pour la Warner, ça dépassera les 2 millions/an actuels  ::):

----------


## dooby

> Tu veux dire une disposition qui permettrait de "contraindre" un ayant droit à continuer d'éditer/publier son oeuvre ? Non. Pourtant, dieu sait que la pression des lecteurs peut influencer une oeuvre. Par exemple, Doyle a du ressusciter son sherlock holmes sous la pression du public (et de son éditeur), alors qu'il l'avait tué parce qu'il n'en pouvait plus de de personnage, et de n'être connu qu'à travers lui. Mais qu'une loi puisse contraindre un auteur ou un éditeur à continuer la publication d'une oeuvre, non. Cela serait même un peu choquant, ne trouves-tu pas ? Si l'oeuvre coréenne Armaggedon n'est pas publiée en entier par l'éditeur, tu ne vas quand même pas lui faire un procès !


La question n'était pas tant de faire un procès, que de savoir si un éditeur n'a que des droits, et aucun devoir vis à vis de ce qu'il a lui même engendré.
Vis à vis du piratage, l'exemple des Beatles en musique a été assez exemplaire: un "Bouhhhhhhhhh" général des distributeurs contre le piratage mais une distribution proche du crachat dans la gueule pour ceux qui auraient voulus l'acheter.

Concernant Sherlock Holmes, tu oublies de dire que ça a donné une résurrection digne de: "plus belle la vie": "en fait, y avait une chute d'eau mais où on voyait pas que j'étais pas mort et je voulais piéger moriarty donc j'ai fais le gugusse même pour vous, Watson" et surtout que ça reste un des seuls personnages dont l'adaptation en film ou série trahira complètement l'oeuvre originale pour ne retenir que le côté héros. A quand un Sherlock Holmes défoncé à mort qui s'enferme en jouant du stradivarius et qui arrive deux jours plus tard pour expliquer ce que personne n'avait compris (ouaip, je lis pas que de la bd et Conan Doyle fait partis de mes auteurs préférés même si sa filiation dans la compromission peut être très discutable dans ce qu'elle a donné)

Edit au cas où: la bd a été publié dans son intégralité en corée et la question n'est pas de faire un procès (déformation professionnelle ???), mais en france seul 11 tomes sur 13 ont été publié; n'y a t-il strictement rien dans le droit français pour exprimer le fait que les éditeurs créent eux même un besoin intellectuel, et que le piratage, car il n'y a tout simplement aucun autre choix devient la seule solution pour lire ce qu'ils n'ont pus ou voulu éditer ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Pour sherlock holmes, j'ai ta réponse en deux mots: Jeremy Brett. Il est le sherlock holmes du roman. Drogué, fumeur, joueur de stradivarius, méprisant, vaniteux, bref, tu dois forcément connaître la série si tu es amateur de Sherlock.

Pour le coup du manga coréen, si tu veux dire que le piratage est justifié dans ce cas, parce que l'éditeur a arrêté la sortie des tomes à partir du 11...non, ça ne passera pas.

----------


## fitfat

Non, pas justifier le piratage. Mais simplement pousser les éditeurs à terminer ce qu'ils ont commencé. Respecter le client, quoi.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Hélas, le respect du client dans ce sens là n'est pas une obligation légale.

----------


## Kaelis

> ce gentil navet


Plutôt, nanar en puissance même

----------


## M.Rick75

À la CPC Forum Corp. On répond du tac au tac. Plus rapide qu'un flux de positrons cosmiques. Et qu'un film avec Keenaaah Kaluah Killa kokoa Keanu Reeves, Tavu.

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

Ce déterrage option tractopelle...  ::o:

----------

